# It's Official, Stevie's Back!



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4982185.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So this basically means that Rafer Alston will soon be dealt. Man, Houston is looking really nice.

PG: Steve Francis...Mike James...Aaron Brooks
SG: Tracy McGrady...Luther Head...Kirk Snyder
SF: Shane Battier...Bonzi Wells...Justin Reed
PF: Luis Scola...Chuck Hayes...Steve Novak
C: Yao Ming...Jackie Butler


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:|

I hope he realizes he's not the "franchise" anymore.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

so where is the passing PG on that team?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The addition of Francis will likely trigger more changes. He would give the Rockets five point guards. Morey has said he is seeking to move John Lucas III. *Several teams, the New Orleans Hornets in particular, have indicated interest*, but Morey said nothing is imminent. With Francis on the roster, he could also seek to deal last season's starter, Rafer Alston.


...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Francis is considering us*

chronicle says hes back
http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=132417


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> so where is the passing PG on that team?


Tracy McGrady.







...Goodbye Head/Rafer!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I am just curious about how Orlando is feeling about this :biggrin:


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Now trade Alston for a good backup big.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I broke news in the other thread.

Look for Rafer, Sura to LAC for Mobley. LAC will likely ask for Head and we will counter with JLIII. I dont think LAC takes the deal unless we include Head. We will counter again and ask for a 2nd rounder. If theres any life to this rumor, it will be done in the next week.

Reasons why it works:
- Mobley played for Adelman
- Mobley and Francis are gay for each other
- Mobley is quicker than Head and is a better defender. Head is a poor man's Mobley at this point
- LAC just lost out on their PG by losing Francis to Houston
- This way both teams win
- LAC is notoriously cheap, Sura's contract is attractive


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> - Mobley and Francis are gay for each other


Didn't he just choose Yao over Mobley? :biggrin:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> Didn't he just choose Yao over Mobley? :biggrin:


Hes gay for Houston, too.

lol... Maybe theres truth to the Mobley to Houston rumors.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

yay hooray later skippy.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

1. Yao
2. T-Mac
3. Battier
4. Scola
5. Francis
6. James
7. Hayes
8. Alston
9. Wells
10. Head
11. Brooks
12. Snyder
13. Butler
14. JLIII
15. Novak
16. Mutombo
17. Sura
18. Landry
19. Harris
20. Reed

Did I forget anyone?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> I broke news in the other thread.
> 
> Look for Rafer, Sura to LAC for Mobley. LAC will likely ask for Head and we will counter with JLIII. I dont think LAC takes the deal unless we include Head. We will counter again and ask for a 2nd rounder. If theres any life to this rumor, it will be done in the next week.
> 
> ...



As I've said before, what about Snyder and Wells? Not to mention James or Head.
I don't think the Rockets need Mobley as much as they need a shotblocker.

I agree Alston and possibly Head could be on their way out though.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

We're walking a very fine line between being really really stacked and a mid-season implosion.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Stevie Franchise is back! I think Sura is gone now so that Francis will get his #3 back. 
Now we have way too many point guard, JLIII is rumored to be a Hornet. I seriously doubt we will sign Deke back.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Championship anyone!!! Be Jealous everyone


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

STACKED. This team is absolutely STACKED


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

different_13 said:


> As I've said before, what about Snyder and Wells? Not to mention James or Head.
> I don't think the Rockets need Mobley as much as they need a shotblocker.
> 
> I agree Alston and possibly Head could be on their way out though.



This team is trending towards quickness. Mobley would give us another fast break option.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> We're walking a very fine line between being really really stacked and a mid-season implosion.


I am with you on this one. We have many options right now, but we need to pick our roster very carefully.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> This team is trending towards quickness. Mobley would give us another fast break option.


Mobley does NOT need to be on this team. Steve and Cat need to be apart, and Mobley would have no position on this team. Not with James/Francis/Tmac/Bonzi/Head


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Our only problem now will be chemistry.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I think Francis coming back will be good for the city of Houston and for the team. Another scoring option besides Yao Ming and McBallHog is a good thing people...However, I do think that the Rockets should trade Alston and maybe another guard (Lucas?) away and try to get a PF to replace Howard. Do that, and Houston, we have a contender again! Woo hoo!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mobley does NOT need to be on this team. Steve and Cat need to be apart, and Mobley would have no position on this team. Not with James/Francis/Tmac/Bonzi/Head


he has us trading head in the deal to get mobley.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mobley does NOT need to be on this team. Steve and Cat need to be apart, and Mobley would have no position on this team. Not with James/Francis/Tmac/Bonzi/Head


LINK

^ I broke the news earlier today before SF3 announced he was signing with the Rockets based on info from an "insider."

This same insider says there has been whispers about bringing back Mobley.

Mobley gives us the slashing 2 to help us run the break. He is also adept at creating his shot off the ball. After such a trade our team would look something like this:

PG: Mike James | Steve Francis | Aaron Brooks
SG: Cuttino Mobley | Bonzi Wells
SF: Tracy McGrady | Kirk Snyder | Steve Novak
PF: Shane Battier | Louis Scola | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

6: Steve Francis
7: Bonzi Wells
8: Louis Scola
9: Chuck Hayes
10: Dikembe Mutombo
11: Steve Novak
12: Aaron Brooks
13: Kirk Snyder

D-League: Justin Reed, Carl Landry and Jackie Butler. Butler is likeliest to get recalled if one of our Cs go down with an injury.

The offense would flow through TMac and James, Mobley and Battier would basically be spot shooters who are very good at finding their shot away from the ball and can get back in transition. Mobley on the wing would make us a legit fast breaking team. SF3, Wells, Snyder, Scola gives us lots of athletic options off the bench. Novak, Hayes and Deke are pure role-players.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> D-League: Justin Reed, Carl Landry and Jackie Butler. Butler is likeliest to get recalled if one of our Cs go down with an injury.


Both Reed and Butler can't be demoted to the D-League, because they're not rookies or sophomores anymore. Reed will enter his 4th year and Butler, his 3rd year.

As it is, I would try to trade Alston and Reed to Sacramento (since they're shopping Bibby and trying to trade for a PF) for Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^Butler can't be sent to the D-League. He's in his 3rd year. And we can't have 16 players under contract.

Edit: meh. Zuca beat me to it.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

TManiAC said:


> I broke news in the other thread.
> 
> Look for Rafer, Sura to LAC for Mobley. LAC will likely ask for Head and we will counter with JLIII. I dont think LAC takes the deal unless we include Head. We will counter again and ask for a 2nd rounder. If theres any life to this rumor, it will be done in the next week.
> 
> ...


This thread is over.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I think Alston will be a good backup. He is good if he only plays a few minutes like Mutombo.

Francis/Alston/Brooks 
MJ/Wells/Head 
TMac/Battier/Novak 
Scola/Hayes/Harris 
Yao/Butler/Mutombo


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. This is going to be interesting. Let's see what happens now.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We gonna have the best offense in the Western Conference!!










:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Francis signed with Houston because he wants to be here. It wasn't about money or being the No. 1 option on offense. I'm confident he'll be willing to play his role alongside Yao and McGrady, and you can bet he'll be the starting point guard for this team with Mike James bringing the spark off the bench. Versatility will be a premium with the Rockets this season. Just wait until opponents try to keep up with a small-ball lineup of James, Francis, McGrady, Battier and Yao. I'm not gonna jump to any conclusions until I see this team on the court together, but I'm not stupid either: this team has the ability (coaches, players, talent, etc.) to win a NBA title. The Rockets were contenders to reach the WCF Finals before Francis returned to the fold, but with The Franchise back, Houston's potential just elevated big time.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> 1. Yao
> *2. T-Mac
> 3. Battier
> 4. Scola
> ...


Everything in bold, stays....the rest can be dealt for some BIGS


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> We're walking a very fine line between being really really stacked and a mid-season implosion.



That's pretty much EXATCLY what I was thinking. . .:sadbanana: We're either going to the WCF against SA or we're going to turn into the Jailblazers of 2000 by mid-season and have trade like 3 guys by the deadline.

_The Pee-Wee's PlayHouse Secret Word for this Season Kids is_ *"CHEMISTRY"*:yay:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Everything in bold, stays....the rest can be dealt for some BIGS



You forgot to bold Yao.

snort!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

debarge said:


> That's pretty much EXATCLY what I was thinking. . .:sadbanana: We're either going to the WCF against SA or we're going to turn into the Jailblazers of 2000 by mid-season and have trade like 3 guys by the deadline.
> 
> _The Pee-Wee's PlayHouse Secret Word for this Season Kids is_ *"CHEMISTRY"*:yay:


I dont think there would be a problem with chemistry as long as we have Yao, TMac and Battier. I think having Luther and Deke also helps chemistry. 

Chemistry is a non-issue, the issue is how to use all the talent that we have instead of letting them rott on the bench. I just love how stacked we are because if anything, we will finally have trade pieces to make something nice work.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats Stevie! And I dont understand why people keep considering Battier as a PF. He is SF frame just like T-mac. I think we need to move head with alston as a package for Haslem now that the heats werent able to get Francis. But if we dont get him i think we will be jus fine considering i wanna still see Hayes get some PT

Line:

PG* Francis, James, Brooks
SG* T-mac, Wells, francis
SF* Battier, Synder, Novak, T-mac
PF* Scola, Hayes 
C* Yao, Mutombo, Butler


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yao Man.. said:


> Line:
> 
> PG* Francis, James, Brooks
> SG* T-mac, Wells, francis
> ...


That's the lineup I'm envisioning for Houston this season, with Butler and Novak doing their share of suit-wearing behind the bench.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

As TManiAC mentioned, chemistry shouldn't be much of an issue this season. The Rockets have greatly improved in the aspects of coaching, scoring, speed, and size this offseason. I have little doubts that Francis will work extremly well alongside Yao and McGrady, and the biggest factor to me will be how well Luis Scola plays. Houston has lacked much production at power forward for the past several seasons, and unless someone like Scola can turn the tide, the Rockets will continue to come up short.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Man.. said:


> Congrats Stevie! And I dont understand why people keep considering Battier as a PF. He is SF frame just like T-mac. I think we need to move head with alston as a package for Haslem now that the heats werent able to get Francis. But if we dont get him i think we will be jus fine considering i wanna still see Hayes get some PT
> 
> Line:
> 
> ...


I dont think battier would play the bulk of the minutes at PF, I just think it would nice to start him there. I think TMac is best at the SF position... and TMac is the key to our offense. Battier can really adjust to any position and is strong enough to play against most of the new-breed PFs in the league. Whenever we get matched up against the Carlos Boozers, we just match with Scola or Butler.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

With Battier at PF, we lose his defense. And I don't think the difference of T-Mac at SG or SF is that much.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

I think the only way you will see Battier at the Pf position is if they go small ball with this type of line up.

-James/brooks
-francis/wells
-Mac/Synder
-Battier/Hayes
-Scola


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Man.. said:


> I think the only way you will see Battier at the Pf position is if they go small ball with this type of line up.
> 
> -James/brooks
> -francis/wells
> ...


If Battier plays PF, Yao HAS TO play C. Having a shooter next to Yao is critical, having a big C like Yao is critical next to a short PF like Battier.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Why in the world would we have to have Yao in there. That would defeats the whole purpose of that lineup is for small ball vs the suns type calibar teams..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac Interview

He said YEAH!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

That's pretty cool. Everything is unfolding nicely for you guys. Good luck this year.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Man.. said:


> Why in the world would we have to have Yao in there. That would defeats the whole purpose of that lineup is for small ball vs the suns type calibar teams..


You honestly think we can beat the Suns at their own game? You think we have a snowflakes chance in hell at beating the Suns without Yao, half of our strength?

ok....


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

TManiAC said:


> You honestly think we can beat the Suns at their own game? You think we have a snowflakes chance in hell at beating the Suns without Yao, half of our strength?
> 
> ok....


Like i said if there was small ball being played there is no reason why yao would be in there. Can u really see yao running full speed for 10 mins up and down the court? I thnkk not....


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> You honestly think we can beat the Suns at their own game? You think we have a snowflakes chance in hell at beating the Suns without Yao, half of our strength?
> 
> ok....


Yao isn't a 45 mpg player and when he sits on that bench we'll have one of the best (if not the best) small-ball lineups in the League. It's not about beating the Suns at their game. There are 28 other teams in the League, and with Francis, James and McGrady on the court together, Houston will do some pretty scary stuff.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Man.. said:


> Like i said if there was small ball being played there is no reason why yao would be in there. Can u really see yao running full speed for 10 mins up and down the court? I thnkk not....


This is also how Princeton Offenses are normally played, you have four players out by the perimeter and you give the pivot plenty of space to work with while the players on the perimeter use the extra space to create their own shots. 

On defense, having four wings will allow us to gun out in transition. I imagine TMac or Yao will bring down a board and make the outlet pass to a gunning James, Francis, Wells, etc with Battier trailing for the spot three. This is how PHX plays as well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man.... the vets around here know how I feel about Francis. I was probably the happiest person in the world when he was traded for T-Mac, and basically thought he'd be a cancer to whatever team he went to next. 

But... now that he's been in some **** situations in the Eastern Conference, he might finally learn to appreciate how to be a team player, and what a great opportunity this is for him to regain his all-star form. I don't like Steve Francis, I'll never like Steve Francis... but if you're on my team and you're helping us win, then I won't complain about ya.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> Yao isn't a 45 mpg player and when he sits on that bench we'll have one of the best (if not the best) small-ball lineups in the League. It's not about beating the Suns at their game. There are 28 other teams in the League, and with Francis, James and McGrady on the court together, Houston will do some pretty scary stuff.


I still dont think we could beat a team like PHX with that kind of game plan. If we score 200 pts using a small ball line up, PHX will score 205 pts. If Yao sits, I think Adelman would play Deke at C... which doesnt make us any more faster. We have to be able to rebound so that a small ball team like PHX doesnt get the second chance.

edit-

After some thought, if Yao sits, i would play Scola and Butler. In any case, we have LOTS of options


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> I still dont think we could beat a team like PHX with that kind of game plan. If we score 200 pts using a small ball line up, PHX will score 205 pts. If Yao sits, I think Adelman would play Deke at C... which doesnt make us any more faster. We have to be able to rebound so that a small ball team like PHX doesnt get the second chance.


I feel what you're saying, but I'm not too sure Luis Scola isn't that bad on the glass. From what I've seen and heard he's an excellent passer who can play in a slow or uptempo offense, and if he can be effective on the glass, I don't see why we can't put him at center for stretches. I'm only talking about short periods of time, because like you, I'd rather have a big man out there controling the pivot even if I've got a boat-load of playmakers and guards on the court. But when we want to put five guys on the floor who can run, we'll be as solid as they come.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> T-Mac Interview
> 
> He said YEAH!


TMac said he was talking to Steve last week. So its not a big surprise. :biggrin:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> I feel what you're saying, but I'm not too sure Luis Scola isn't that bad on the glass. From what I've seen and heard he's an excellent passer who can play in a slow or uptempo offense, and if he can be effective on the glass, I don't see why we can't put him at center for stretches. I'm only talking about short periods of time, because like you, I'd rather have a big man out there controling the pivot even if I've got a boat-load of playmakers and guards on the court. But when we want to put five guys on the floor who can run, we'll be as solid as they come.



I'll agree with you... come to think of it, we were one of the top teams in three point shooting, one of the top teams in defensive rebounds, one of the top teams in defense.

However we were near the bottom in fast break points.

So far we have lost Juwan Howard and Vassili; added Mike James, Steve Francis and Scola. 

Given the above, I dont think we have lost anything significant in the areas of shooting, rebounding or defense. If anything we've gotten better (shooting - Mike James; perimeter rebounding - SF3; defending - all have the tools) and have made significant moves to improve our transition game... including the hiring of Adelman. We are truly a balanced team and the addition of a shot-blocking presence (other than Dikembe) would put us over the top.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And aside from the "coming home" factor, you guys know why Francis would be so willing to take less money coming here right....

one word: CHINA. He's probably thinking if Battier's got a shoe deal in China, I'm gonna get a shoe deal in China. Coming back to Houston will definitely help put him in the spotlight again.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> And aside from the "coming home" factor, you guys know why Francis would be so willing to take less money coming here right....


You think he hasn't had enough after his $30 million buyout. :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Francis wants to go to All-Stars Game once again. If he does well, he will. Trust me. Battier almost went to Vegas this past February. With his All Star History, Steve will be there.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

this pretty much spells the end of alston in houston :yay: cos MJ sure as hell isnt going to be traded


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Man.. said:


> I think the only way you will see Battier at the Pf position is if they go small ball with this type of line up.
> 
> -James/brooks
> -francis/wells
> ...


that line up would make a lot more sense with francis at point and wells at the 2. Francis, wells, and t-mac are all good rebounders which would make up for our lack of size at the 4-5.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> LINK
> 
> ^ I broke the news earlier today before SF3 announced he was signing with the Rockets based on info from an "insider."
> 
> ...


Looks good on paper, let's see how well they play together on the court... 

But I'm still excited to see stevie franchise back in Houston where he belongs. I'm sure Yao is happy to have his friend back.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Francis wants to go to All-Stars Game once again. If he does well, he will. Trust me. Battier almost went to Vegas this past February. With his All Star History, Steve will be there.


He still has a lot to overcome image-wise for that to happen. I hope he can do it, he'll get my vote.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> that line up would make a lot more sense with francis at point and wells at the 2. Francis, wells, and t-mac are all good rebounders which would make up for our lack of size at the 4-5.


Makes sense, but when's the last time you've seen Wells run?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think Francis is washed up just yet as a player, he just wasn't a good fit in the places that he has been traded to. He wasn't comfortable in Orlando and NY was simply a disaster with Stephon and him being quite similar.

On his last games in NY before he got the ankle injury that was phantomly extended because it was quite obvious that he doesn't fit the team at all he put up 25/5.5/4 in his last 4 games as a Knick. 

The big question here is if he can get his act together and fit in Adelman's system. But as a player I think Francis still has some game left.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> Makes sense, but when's the last time you've seen Wells run?


bonzi can jog up. you dont really need all 5 guys running. when the rockets dont score on the initial break, he can provide a physical presence in the half court we will be lacking anytime yao is on the bench.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao
Scola
Battier-Wells
McGrady
Francis

On paper that starting team is scary.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

I believe success for this team the following season will be Bonzi Wells. If hecanplay at least 60 games and play just about half the way he played the 2006 playoffs with Sacramento against San Antonio, this team will be very good. Bonzi averaged 23 and 12against the Spurs in those playoffs and was a beast. If he manages to put ap at least half of that work, Houston's limit is the sky.


----------



## cuzehduh (Jul 20, 2007)

Trade Steve Francis for Yi!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> You forgot to bold Yao.
> 
> snort!



:lol: :lol: my bad


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

cuzehduh said:


> Trade Steve Francis for Yi!!!


That doesn't help Houston win now. Besides, why would Milwaukee want Francis?
Francis is the type of player that can only be decent in the right situation.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> bonzi can jog up. you dont really need all 5 guys running. when the rockets dont score on the initial break, he can provide a physical presence in the half court we will be lacking anytime yao is on the bench.


lol, you have a point but the jogging part has a little humor in it.


----------



## cuzehduh (Jul 20, 2007)

different_13 said:


> That doesn't help Houston win now. Besides, why would Milwaukee want Francis?
> Francis is the type of player that can only be decent in the right situation.


I don't think it will happen. But Milwaukee would want Francis if Yi decided to sit out the year. They wouldn't wanna lose the #6 pick for nothing. I agree what you said about Francis, though. That's why I think Yi could help us. Considering Yi and Yao have been teammates on the Chinese team for at least 5 years, chemistry will not be a problem. He might not be able to help right away, but at least he fills the hole at PF. This young man has potential to be speicial. I'm pretty sure he'd be happy to play for Houston too. But as much as I want it to happen, it just won't come true.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think Houston will be stupid enough to make that trade.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> I broke news in the other thread.
> 
> Look for Rafer, Sura to LAC for Mobley. LAC will likely ask for Head and we will counter with JLIII. I dont think LAC takes the deal unless we include Head. We will counter again and ask for a 2nd rounder. If theres any life to this rumor, it will be done in the next week.
> 
> ...


So Rafer, Sura and Head for Mobley and a 2nd rounder? That would be a terrible trade, IMO. Mobley is still better than Head (mainly because of his clearly superior defense), but the difference isn't large. And he's 32 and declining, while Head is 25 and improving. Head is the more valuable piece. Plus we lose a good backup-caliber PG and an expiring contract.

I don't think the fact that Mobley and Francis are in love should be a factor. These guys are professionals (barely, in Francis' case, but still). They can handle the separation.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a Cuttino Mobley fan, but I'm not sure he's what Houston needs right now. Here are some positives and negatives on trading Head and Alston to the Clips for Mobley and a 2nd rounder:

Positives
1. It would be a mistake to enter the season with Alston as our "third-string" point guard, and it's best that Houston send him on his way
2. Despite the Rockets being loaded with talent in the backcourt, they lack a solid and consistent 3-point threat (not including McGrady). Mobley, who is a career 41 percent shooter from behind the arc, could possibly be the solution to that problem
3. You bring in a fiery competitor who plays with passion 

Negatives
1. Adding another trigger-happy guard leaves Mike James and Bonzi Wells lacking shots/playing time and bickering on the bench
2. Luther Head is still young, and despite a poor playoff performance, he still has potential

It might could work, but is it worth the risk??


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

***** no. Not Mobley and Francis on the same team.

Francis
McGrady 
Battier
Scola
Yao


----------

